# wie erstelle ich ein raster



## spaQue (22. Januar 2004)

ich will ein raster zu meinem bild hinzufügen.... das sollte ähnlich aussehen wie hier (http://www.affe-clan.de/ ) oben beim affen sind auch solche kleinen kästchen/raster oder wie auch immer! 
wie kann ich sowas erstellen


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. Januar 2004)

Hi. Ein Ansatz ist hier erklärt, Du hast als Ebene 1 den Affe und setzt die Pünktchen Ebene drüber und spielst ein wenig mit der Deckkraft et voilá.
Sollten diesbezüglich noch Fragen sein, keine Scheu.

mfG ALF


----------

